# لماذا التطرف - فلنحذر جداً



## aymonded (22 يناير 2015)

المشكلة التي تقابلنا دائماً في الطريق الروحي هو التطرف في الأفكار التي تقذف بنا بعيداً عن الطريق المستقيم حسب مسرة مشيئة الله بتدبير صالح في خطوات صحيحة حسب الإنجيل، فكثيرين حينما يرون مبالغات كثيرة مع تضارب في بعض الموضوعات مثل الصوم وبعض قصص الآباء والقديسين، وغيرها من الممارسات الموروثة والمترسخة بالتعليم الخاطئ عند البعض، فعوض عن موازنة الأمور وتصحيحها - في هدوء المحبة - يحدث تطرف ورفض كل شيء بيقدم بقلب طاهر في بساطة المحبة....

فمثلاً بسبب بعض المبالغات والدفاع المستميت في موضوع الصوم بالبقول وكأنها هي التي تُدخل الملكوت وتُصلح الحياة، والتركيز على أن حياة التقشف والتبتل أفضل وأمجد من الزواج، والتأكيد على أن الزواج لم يحدث إلا بسبب السقوط، فَقَدَ الناس قُدسية الزواج وركزوا على أن البتولية أو الرهبنة حالة أمجد وأفضل وأحسن للسير في الطريق الروحي، حتى أن بعض الناس في ذهنهم يرون أن الزواج ضعف إنساني وسقوط تحت الشهوة، وهذا تعليم أفسد بعض الأذهان عن البساطة التي في المسيح ودخلوا في لوثة عقلية مضطربة أفسدت القصد الإلهي في الخليقة، وبدأ البعض ينظر للزواج على أنه مرتبة ثانية أو يقلل من شأنه كأنه خطية أو ضعف إنساني وينظر للرهبنة والتكريس على أساس أنهما الطريق الحقيقي المؤدي للحياة الأبدية، وهذا كله نشأ بسبب التركيز على حياة الرهبنة، وأن كل واحد عاش مع الله ترك العالم وترهبن وتقشف وعاش بالشح القليل والزهد في كل شيء من مأكل وملبس ومأوى.. الخ، مع أن هذه كانت حالات خاصة تخص أصحابها فقط ولا تنفع للجميع، لأن الرسل أنفسهم لم يترهبنوا وليس كل واحد عاش مع الله ترهبن أو تبتل، ولا الله أمر أحد بهذا ولا وضعه وصية عامة على وجه الإطلاق...

والبعض حينما انفتح على الإنجيل وفهم الأمور بشكل صحيح، بدأ يرفض كل ما هو موروث تماماً واعتبر أن أي كلام فيه ما هو إلا وثنية وارتداد عن الحق، حتى أنه رفض الصوم والبتولية بل والرهبنة أيضاً لحد التطرف، وبدأ ينظر إليهم على أنهم شيء بغيض وضد الحق وشكل من أشكال الوثنية... طبعاً هذا يعتبر تطرف غير مقبول بالطبع بل مرفوض شكلاً وموضوعاً، لأن من كرس قلبه ووضع في داخله أن يكرس حياته لله الحي ببساطة المعيشة بإيمان حي في المحبة هو شخص باع حياته لخالقه فصار جديراً بأن يكون هيكل حي مملوء حب لله الحي ويشع منه نوره، وحياته نفسها صارت شهادة أمام الكل عن عمل الله فيه....

أولاً لنرى رأي الرسول نفسه في موضوع الأكل بالبقول وعدم أكل بعض الطعام نفسه:
[ ومن هو ضعيف في الإيمان فاقبلوه، *لا لمحاكمة الأفكار*. واحد يؤمن أن يأكل كل شيء، وأما الضعيف فيأكل بقولاً. لا يزدرِ من يأكل بمن لا يأكل، ولا يدن من لا يأكل من يأكل، لأن الله قبله. من أنت الذي تُدين عبد غيرك، هو لمولاه يثبت أو يسقط، ولكنه سيثبت لأن الله قادر أن يُثبته ] (رومية 14: 1 - 4)
​   فمكتوب يا إخوتي "لأن ليس ملكوت الله أكلاً وشرباً. بل هو برّ وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس" (رومية 14: 17)، "ولكن الطعام لا يقدمنا إلى الله. لأننا أن أكلنا لا نزيد وإن لم نأكل لا ننقص" (1كورنثوس 8: 8)، "ألا تفهمون بعد أن كل ما يدخل الفم يمضي إلى الجوف ويندفع إلى المخرج" (متى 15: 17)، "الأطعمة للجوف والجوف للأطعمة والله سيبيد هذا وتلك ...." (1كورنثوس 6: 13)، "لا تنقض لأجل الطعام عمل الله. كل الأشياء طاهرة لكنه شرّ للإنسان الذي يأكل بعثرة" (رومية 14: 20)

عموماً شكل وطريقة الصوم لا تعيب الإنسان قط، ولا أحد اليوم يصوم لأن الأكل شرّ، فلا الصوم بالبقول هايدخل الملكوت ولا من غيرة حتى، الموضوع موضوع قلب مش طريقة أكل، فلا يصح الدفاع عن أي شكل للصوم بأي حال ولا مقاومته، ولا يصح اتهام من يصوم بالبقول أو بأي طريقة ان كانت على أساس أنه ضعيف في الإيمان أو أن الرسول يقصده في الكلام السابق ذكره، لأن هذا يتعلق بالضمير وقبول الله للنفس فقط لا غير، لأنه لا يصح أن نحكم على بعضنا البعض قط، لأنه لم ولن يوجد فينا من هو فاحص الكلى والقلوب ويعرف خفايا القلب سوى الله وحده فقط لا غير....

 "ولكن الروح يقول صريحاً أنه في الأزمنة  الأخيرة يرتد قوم عن الإيمان تابعين أرواحاً مضلة وتعاليم شياطين، في  رياء أقوال كاذبة موسومة ضمائرهم مانعين عن الزواج،  وآمرين أن يُمتنع عن أطعمة قد خلقها الله لتُتَناول بالشكر من المؤمنين  وعارفي الحق، لأن كل خليقة الله جيده ولا يُرفض شيء إذا أُخذ مع الشكر  لأنه يُقدس بكلمة الله والصلاة" (1تيموثاوس 4: 9 - 4)

طبعاً أرجو التمييز بين كلام الرسول هنا وبين من يصوم بأي طريقة ان كانت، أو يقدم حياته لله في صورة البتولية أو أي صورة أُخرى أو شكل، لأنها حالات خاصة وشخصية بين الإنسان والله، فلا يصح لمن يتبتل (لأنها دعوة خاصة لهُ من الله لغرض وهدفٍ ما) أن يدين أو يُعلِّم أن هذا هو الطريق الأمثل للحياة مع الله، ولا الذي يتزوج ويخدم الله يُدين من يتبتل ويعتبر أن الزواج هو الحالة الوحيدة المقدمة لله للجميع، *فكل واحد له دعوته وحياته الشخصية التي لا تتفق مع آخر*، فكل واحد له منهج وطريق، فلا يصح أن نُدين بعضنا البعض أو نُعلِّم تعاليم في أي اتجاه ونحتقر أو نهين الاتجاه الآخر، أو نأمر أحد أن يتبع طريق أو منهج محدد لأجل حياته الأبدية...
لذلك فلنطلب روح تمييز وإفراز لكي نُميز الأمور ونضعها في نِصابها الصحيح فلا يحدث تطرف أو إدانة لأحد الله قد قَبِله، لأن الله يقبل كل ما يقدمه الإنسان شرط أن يكون من قلب تائب يحيا بالإيمان العامل بالمحبة، ويشتاق ويطوق لله الحي لأنه يُريد أن يدخل في شركة معه.... 

باعتذر للتطويل لكن أحببت أن أنوه كإرشاد روحي مقدم للجميع لكي ننتبه لخطواتنا فلا نتعثر ولا نصير محل عثرة لأحد قط، فلا ينبغي أن نُعلِّم بلا تمييز أو إفراز، لأنه ينبغي أن نراعي أن لا نضع حجر عثرة لأحد قط، وهذا هو قصد الرسول من كل الكلام الذي ذكرناه، ولابد من أن نعلم أن هناك فرق عظيم وشاسع بين واحد بيصوم بالبقول - عن وعي ومحبة في شركة الكنيسة - ولم يُعلِّم برفض بعض الأطعمة ولا يأمر بها، وبين واحد بيعلِّم برفض أطعمة معينة أو يبشر أن لأبناء الله أكل معين ويأمر به، أو واحد بيدافع عن البتولية كأنها هي الطريق الصحيح للملكوت ويمنع عن الزواج ويأمر بالبتولية، وواحد عايشها بقلب وضمير صالح مقدماً حياته لله غير محتقراً للزواج بل يقدسه جداً ويفرح لأجل كل من يتزوج ويُصلي لأجله... 

وطبعاً الرهبنة مش فيها خطأ، ولا البتولية فيها خطأ، ولا حتى الزواج فيه أي عيب أو خطأ أو ضعف، ولا في الطعام خطأ ولا في الصوم خطأ، ولا في البقول خطأ ولا في اللحم خطأ ولا في أي طعام مهما كان، الخطأ كله فقط في ظلمة الفكر والجهل بالتدبير الإلهي في الخليقة وفي حياتنا الشخصية... كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يناير 2015)

*وكُن معافى أنت أيضاً ..
معرفتش أحط لك تقييم 
الجايات أكتر من الرايحات على رأى كابتن لطيف 
:t4:
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 يناير 2015)

موضوع رائع استاذي . سلمت اناملك و كيبوردك 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (22 يناير 2015)

فرحكم الله ووهبنا كلنا روح تمييز وإفراز
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، كونوا معافين
​


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2015)

موضوع اكتر من رااااااائع
مهم مفيد جدا 
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## aymonded (22 يناير 2015)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رااااااائع
> مهم مفيد جدا
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
> ​



ربنا يخليكي لينا وتنوري المنتدى دايماً بحضورك الحلو فيه
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام مع كل الأسرة آمين
​


----------



## geegoo (22 يناير 2015)

موضوع قيِم جدا يا أستاذي 
عاشت إيديك و ربنا يبارك خدمتك ...


----------



## aymonded (22 يناير 2015)

geegoo قال:


> موضوع قيِم جدا يا أستاذي
> عاشت إيديك و ربنا يبارك خدمتك ...



ويبارك حياتك يا رب ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
النعمة معك
​


----------



## peace_86 (22 يناير 2015)

*رائع أخي العزيز ..

موضوع مهم فعلاً.. ولا يوجد أي تعقيب ممكن إضافته. فقد قلت كل المطلوب..*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (22 يناير 2015)

*موضوع رائع وفى الصميم أستاذى ..

ربنا يعطينا روح فهم وأفراز حتى لا ننقاد خلف الموروثات مهما كانت خاطئة ..

أو نتطرف ونرفض كل شيئ صحيح كان أو خطأ ..​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 يناير 2015)

> وركزوا على أن البتولية أو الرهبنة حالة أمجد وأفضل وأحسن للسير في الطريق الروحي


هل الرهبنه مذكوره فى الإنجيل .؟
مش القديس بولس مدح البتوليه.؟



> والبعض حينما انفتح على الإنجيل وفهم الأمور بشكل صحيح، بدأ يرفض كل ما هو موروث تماماً واعتبر أن أي كلام فيه ما هو إلا وثنية وارتداد عن الحق، حتى أنه رفض الصوم والبتولية بل والرهبنة أيضاً لحد التطرف، والنظر إليهم على أنهم شيء بغيض وضد الحق ومن أشكال الوثنية... طبعاً هذا يعتبر تطرف غير مقبول بالطبع



ازاي فهم الامور بشكل صحيح وازاي بيرفض الموروثات .؟

وهل النوعيه دي موجوده فى الكنيسه.؟



> واحد يؤمن أن يأكل كل شيء، وأما الضعيف فيأكل بقولاً


يعني أيه الضعيف يأكل بقولاً.؟


> فلا يصح الدفاع عن أي شكل للصوم بأي حال ولا مقاومته


طيب الناس اللي بتاكل سمك يوم الأربع او الجمعه..مثلاً ناس عزمتني علي سمك الجمعه,فمقدرتش اقول لأ.
راحت ناس تاني سألتني اتغديت ايه..قلتلهم ناس عزمتني علي سمك..راحم مزعقين وقايلين يبني مش قلنالك متكلش سمك يوم الجمعه..قلتلهم طيب ناس عزمتني وجابت ..مقدرتش اقولهم لأ ..أعمل ايه.؟
ايه موضوع السمك اربع وجمعه دا ههههه شكلي مُتطرف ..


> ولا الذي يتزوج ويخدم الله يدين من يتبتل ويعتبر أن الزواج هو الحالة الوحيدة المقدمة لله للجميع، فكل واحد له دعوته وحياته الشخصية التي لا تتفق مع آخر


عايز أسأل ..ايه هو زواج البتوليه اللي بيقول فىه الرسول فليحفظ عذرائه..وهل الزواج دا موجود..
وطالما هيكون زواج بتوليه..فليه أصلاً إتزوجوا ..مكانوا عاشو بتوليه من غير زواج.؟


> لأن الله يقبل كل ما يقدمه الإنسان شرط أن يكون من قلب تائب يحيا بالإيمان العامل بالمحبة


آكيد عارفين إن ربنا الوحيد اللي بيعرف مدي صدق التوبه من عدمها..
كتير منعوني من التواصل مع أشخاص لكونهم مختلفين معنا طائفياً..بالرغم من اني أعرف الأشخاص دي قبل الأشخاص الحاليين.
لكن كنت بستفاد من خبرتهم الروحيه وبرفض الأشياء المخالفه لإيماننا الرسولي .
فهل مشاركة الطوائف الأخري سواؤ فى صلاه او تسبيح او دراسه كتابيه أو محبه وسؤال أو حضو إجتماعات فى كنائسهم يعطي الآخر الحق لمنعي وإدانتي.وهل أنا مخطيء إن فعلت هذا لكن كنت حريص فى تمييز ما هو يوافق إيماني وما هو لا يوافق إيماني.
لا أتحدث بتعصب عن طائفه معينه.لكن حبيت أفهم ازاي تكون طبيعة العلاقه بين أفراد الطوائف المختلفه والمفروض إننا كلنا أعضاء فى جسد واحد.
ـ ـ ـ 
بعتذر عن كل الأسئله دي وحابب أبدي شكري وإعجابي بمقالة حضرتك المُفيده جداً..
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويديم عطاء النعمه وثمر الروح القدي فيك لنُثمر معاً وننمو معاً فى روح المحبه.
ربنا يباركك أستاذي الغالي..​


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 يناير 2015)

كلامك دا يخلينى اقول[ليه]التطرف اصبح ظاهرة؟


----------



## aymonded (22 يناير 2015)

هل الرهبنه مذكوره فى الإنجيل .؟
 الرهبنة غير موجودة في الإنجيل، بل ظهرت في القرن الرابع مع الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير، طبعاً كان فيه ناس بتترك العالم كده وتحيا في مغائر منفردة، لكن مش تحت شكل أو قانون اسمه رهبنه، لكن مع الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير تأسست الرهبنة في مطلع القرن الرابع...

مش القديس بولس مدح البتوليه.؟
 بولس الرسول لم يمدح البتولية أو يقارنها بالأفضلية عن الزواج لأنه كان بيرد على أسئلة اتبعتت له، وهو نفسه كتب عن الزواج بشكل مبدع في رسالة أفسس، ولأجل الضيق الحاضر في هذه الأزمنة قال أن الأفضل للناس أن تكون مثله بلا زواج، لأن في تلك الفترة كان صعب على المسيحيين يتاجروا ويعملوا ويقدروا يعيشوا الحياة الطبيعية لأن الدولة كانت تعتبر المسيحي خائن لوطنه وتحكم عليه بالموت، فكيف يتزوج أحد وينجب ويكون أسرة وبيت في ذلك الوقت... وكمان البتولية والتكريس تصلح للكارز لأنه صعب ان يجول في كل مكان ويعرض حياته للخطر ويكون له زوجه وأولاد...​ 
ازاي فهم الأمور بشكل صحيح وازاي بيرفض الموروثات .؟
 يتم فهم الأمور بشكل صحيح بالتعليم الصحيح، أي سماع التعليم الصحيح لمن نال موهبة التعليم، وكل هذا يحتاج موهبة الإفراز والتمييز من الله وهذه من إحدى مواهب الروح القدس التي تُعطى لكل من يطلبها لأنها ضرورية في الطريق الروحي لكي تنضبط الأمور، لأن بدون تمييز وإفراز ممكن الإنسان يتخبط في الطريق ولا يعرف يمينه من يساره... لأنه لا ينبغي أن نصدق كل تعليم أو نصدق كل ما يُقال، لأن ما يكون نافع لي قد لا ينفع غيري، وأيضاً ليس كل ما هو متوارث وتتناقله الناس عبر الأجيال صحيح أو خاطئ، فلازم نميز الأمور ونقيسها على تعليم الإنجيل، وسأعطيك مثال شهير...
ساعات الناس تتكلم عن أهمية التجربة لدرجة أنها تنحرف وتتطرف في الكلام إلى ان تتخيل أن الإنسان لازم يطلب التجارب لكي يتنقى ويحيا مع الله، لكن لو قسنا هذا التعليم الحماسي المندفع على الإنجيل نجد أن الرب علمنا أن نُصلي ونقول "لا تدخلنا في تجربة"، إذن هذا التعليم خاطئ...
وأيضاً البعض بيقول أن الله قال "اعطوني العشور وجربوني" ويقولوا أن الله الحاجة الوحيدة اللي عايزنا نجربه فيها هي العشور، لكن الكتاب المقدس قال: "لا تجرب الرب إلهك" ده يخلينا نشك في الكلام ونراجع النص الأصلي للكلمة، فالله لم يقل اعطوني العشور وجربوني بل في النص الأصلي قال: "أعطوني العشور وتذوقوا أو اختبروا حناني" مش جربوني، لأن الله لم ولن يخالف نفسه قط...
وايضاً البعض يعلِّم ويقول لازم نتحدى إبليس لأن الرسول يقول قاموا إبليس فيهرب منكم، مع أن الرسول قال الطريقة: قاوموه راسخين في الإيمان، ولم يقل اتحدوا شيطان ولا غيره، لأن هذا يجعلنا في قبضته...
لذلك أي تعليم لازم يقاس على الكتاب المقدس ككل مع الفهم المتأني الصحيح حسب قصد الله العام....​
 وهل النوعيه دي موجوده فى الكنيسه.؟

 موجود كل العينات في الكنيسة، فهناك اليساري المتطرف واليميني المنحرف، وكلاهما على خطأ، لأن كل واحد بيتكلم من وجهة نظرة اللي قد تكون تخص منهجه الشخصي مع الله، والذي ينبغي أن يظل شخصي فقط...​ 
يعني أيه الضعيف يأكل بقولاً.؟
 القصد أن هناك من هو ضعيف في الإبمان فيخاف أن ياكل اللحم فيشعر أنه لا يرضي الله، لأن في تلك الأزمنة معظم المسيحيين كانوا فقراء للغاية غير قادرين على الشراء، وكان هناك في الميادين إناء ضخم اسمه الملحمة، وهذه الملحمة كان بيلقى بها اللحوم التي تم ذبحها أمام الأوثان والمعابد الوثنية، وبكونها كميات ضخمة جداً فبعد استخدامها في العبادات يتم إلقائها في الملاحم بعيد عن المعابد الوثنية وتترك للجميع بثمن زهيد للغاية، وكل من يريد أن يأخذ منها شيئاً فيأخذ وأحياناً يُعطى بعضها مجاناً خوفاً من انها تفسد، فالإنسان الطبيعي اللي ضميره حُرّ بيأخذ منها عادي لأنه لا تخص الوثنيين ولا العبادة بل تركت للعامة، والبعض ضميرة بيتعبه جداً ويشعر أنه يخون عهده مع الله لو أكل منها، فيبحث عن البقول (التي كانت رخيصة جداً في هذه الأزمنة) ويتناولها ويرفض أكل اللحم، غير بعد كده ظهر فكر غريب عن الإنجيل وعن الكنيسة وهو أساسه فكر متطرف يهودي في عدم أكل اللحوم ويعتبرها شيء ضد الاستقامة وصلاح الضمير، والكنيسة رفضت هذا التعليم الغريب... (طبعاً الموضوعات دية انتهت تماماً، فلا يصح أن يعتقد أحد أن الذي يصوم على البقول اليوم له علاقة بهذا الكلام إطلاقاً، بل هو نظام كنسي عام للترتيب لكي يكون لنا كلنا نفس ذات الشركة مع بعضنا البعض)​
طيب الناس اللي بتاكل سمك يوم الأربع او الجمعه..مثلاً ناس عزمتني علي سمك الجمعه,فمقدرتش اقول لأ.
راحت ناس تاني سألتني اتغديت ايه..قلتلهم ناس عزمتني علي سمك..راحم مزعقين وقايلين يبني مش قلنالك متكلش سمك يوم الجمعه..قلتلهم طيب ناس عزمتني وجابت ..مقدرتش اقولهم لأ ..أعمل ايه.؟
ايه موضوع السمك اربع وجمعه دا ههههه شكلي مُتطرف ..
 يا غالي طول ما الإنسان تحت عبودية الحرف، فهو إلى الآن لم يدخل بعد في حرية مجد أولاد الله، لأن كل شيء يُأخذ مع الصلاة والشكر هو طاهر ومقدس للإنسان... لكن لو تتبعنا الحرف فأنه يقتل، لكن الروح يُحيي... وطبعاً لو واحد شاف كلامي هنا سيظل يكلمك عن الاستهانة والتراخي والاستهزء والاستهتار بالصوم او كسر الصوم.. الخ، وكل ده نابع من عدم حرية الضمير، لأنه لم يتحرر بعد ويحيا بالتزام الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة، فالأمور بتتاخد حسب كل واحد وما في قلبه وضميره، لأن لو واحد قاصد يستهتر ده شيء آخر تماماً بعيد كل البعد عن كلامنا هنا، لكن لو واحد عنده حرية داخلية وببساطة قلب يفعل هذا إيه مشكلة الناس وليه يحكموا على ضميري أنا ويحكموا على أعمالي وطريقة تصرفاتي الشخصية والله فقط من يحكم في القلوب فقط...​
عايز أسأل ..ايه هو زواج البتوليه اللي بيقول فيه الرسول فليحفظ عذرائه..وهل الزواج دا موجود..
وطالما هيكون زواج بتوليه..فليه أصلاً إتزوجوا ..مكانوا عاشو بتوليه من غير زواج.؟
 مافيش حاجة اسمها زواج بتولية يا غالي خالص !!!! الرسول كان بيتكلم عن أن واحد التزم أنه يتبتل مش انه يتزوج ويظل بتول فلم ولن يتكلم عن بتولية زواج خالص، لأن الرسول قال على وجه التدقيق: "وأما من *أقام راسخاً في قلبه وليس له اضطرار بل له سلطان* على إرادته وقد *عزم على هذا في قلبه* أن يحفظ عذراءه فحسناً يفعل" (1كورنثوس 7: 37)​
آكيد عارفين إن ربنا الوحيد اللي بيعرف مدي صدق التوبه من عدمها..
كتير منعوني من التواصل مع أشخاص لكونهم مختلفين معنا طائفياً..بالرغم من اني أعرف الأشخاص دي قبل الأشخاص الحاليين.
لكن كنت بستفاد من خبرتهم الروحيه وبرفض الأشياء المخالفه لإيماننا الرسولي .
فهل مشاركة الطوائف الأخري سواء فى صلاه او تسبيح او دراسه كتابيه أو محبه وسؤال أو حضو إجتماعات فى كنائسهم يعطي الآخر الحق لمنعي وإدانتي.وهل أنا مخطيء إن فعلت هذا لكن *كنت حريص فى تمييز ما هو يوافق إيماني وما هو لا يوافق إيماني.*
لا أتحدث بتعصب عن طائفه معينه.لكن حبيت أفهم ازاي تكون طبيعة العلاقه بين أفراد الطوائف المختلفه والمفروض إننا كلنا أعضاء فى جسد واحد.

محبوب الله الحلو، أن كان ضميرك صالح وقلبك يحفظ الأمانة وتميز الأمور المتخالفة، فلماذا يحكم أحد في ضميرك وعلى حياتك، المهم كن أمين في ما نلته من الله واحفظ نفسك من الخطية واهرب منها دائماً، وان سقط عن سهو أو عن ضعف، قم سريعاً وامسك في حمل الله رافع خطية العالم، المهم حب الله من قلبك وافعل ما تحب مع حفظ وديعة الإيمان....​ ـ ـ ـ 
بعتذر عن كل الأسئله دي وحابب أبدي شكري وإعجابي بمقالة حضرتك المُفيده جداً..
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويديم عطاء النعمه وثمر الروح القدي فيك لنُثمر معاً وننمو معاً فى روح المحبه.
ربنا يباركك أستاذي الغالي..

لا تعتذر أبداً؛ أنا عنيا ليك، المهم صلي لأجلي كثيراً جداً؛ كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (22 يناير 2015)

سرجيوُس قال:


> كلامك دا يخلينى اقول[ليه]التطرف اصبح ظاهرة؟



هناك اتجاهين سببوا هذه الظاهرة الملفتة جداً للنظر، أولاً الجهل المؤدي إلى التعصب، وثانياً التسرع والاندفاع الشبابي وعدم النضوج الروحي...
* الجهل سبب رئيسي يؤدي للتطرف والتشدد والتمسك بكل ما هو موروث بدون تمييز، لأن هناك جهل مدقع بالإنجيل والذهن مقفول تعشش فيه الظلمة، وهذا يؤدي إلى التعصب الأعمى والدفاع عن الموروثات بطريقة مبالغ فيها جداً على أساس أنه دفاع عن الإيمان - المُسلَّم من جيل لجيل - حتى الدم، وهذا تطرف وليس دفاع حقيقي عن الإيمان بل في باطنه تعصب أعمى...
* الإنسان في بداية معرفة الله وبخاصة لو لسة صغير، بيندفع جداً ويظن أنه بقى علاَّمة في الطريق فيقف في الطريق المضاد ويدافع عن رأيه ورأي الإنجيل ضد التقليديين المتمكسين بالتراث بطريقة التعصب الأعمى، فالاندفاع العاطفي عند الشباب بدون أن ينتظروا أن ينضجوا روحياً ونفسياً نضوج سليم ويتربوا عند الكتاب المقدس ويصبروا لله إلى ان ينالوا موهبة الخدمة، فيندفعوا جداً في الكلام والتوجيه لغيرهم بشكل مستفز للغاية، حتى أنهم يخسروا الناس ولا يربحوهم ويظنوا أنهم بيدافعوا عن الإيمان الححي وبيعدلوا مفاهيم الناس المغلوطة...

حقيقي الاندفاع مشكلة حقيقية، والجهل مشكلة أكبر...​


----------



## aymonded (22 يناير 2015)

من المهم يا إخوتي فهم الموضوع في إطاره الصحيح، وعلى فكره انا باحب الصوم بالبقول، ولكني لم ولن أحكم على أحد حتى لو رفض الصوم بالبقول، لأن ملكوت الله في النهاية ليس أكلاً وشرباً، المهم نحيا في الحرية التي نلناها من الله ونحفظ المحبة ولا ندين أحد قط مهما من كان هوَّ... كونوا معافين​


----------



## kawasaki (22 يناير 2015)

*ربنا يباركك استاذنا و مرشدنا وخادم المسيح الامين 
ميرسي عمو ايمن *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يناير 2015)

*موضوع رااااااااائع

هو العيب يا أستاذنا فى الطرفين 

مش فى طرف واحد 

كل واحد متشبث برأيه و شايف نفسه صح 

كلاهما متطرف *​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هل الرهبنه مذكوره فى الإنجيل .؟
> مش القديس بولس مدح البتوليه.؟
> 
> 
> ...





الرهبة لم تُذكر فى الإنجيل كمُسمى .....لكن الرهبنة كفعل موجودة بالإنجيل

فيه انبياء كتير عاشوا البتولية والتقشف مثال .... 

إيليا النبى ... كان يحب سكنى الجبال حيث الهدوء والشركة مع الله

اليشع النبى .... كان يعيش حياة التجرد والزهد مثل مُعلمة إيليا

ارميا النبى ....  "لاتتخذ لنفسك امرأة ولا يكن لك بنون ولا بنات " ( أر 1:16-2) .


فى العهد الجديد هتلاقى 

العدرا مريم .... ظلت مدة جلوسها بالهيكل ومع يوسف النجار بتولا  

حنة النبية .... 84 سنة لا تفارق الهيكل 

يوحنا المعمدان .... كان فى البرية ينمو ويتقوى بالروح


فالرهبنة موجودة بالكتاب المقدس كفعل وليس كإسم


----------



## aymonded (22 يناير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الرهبة لم تُذكر فى الإنجيل كمُسمى .....لكن الرهبنة كفعل موجودة بالإنجيل
> 
> فيه انبياء كتير عاشوا البتولية والتقشف مثال ....
> 
> ...



الرهبنة كنظام مش موجودة في الكتاب المقدس، ولم تتأسس إلا على يد الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير، لكنها مش موجودة بالمعنى ده في الكتاب المقدس، وكل ما ذكرتيه  أختي العزيزة مجرد أفراد قليلة ونادرة ولا تعتبر رهبنة إطلاقاً، لأن كل واحد من دول كان له دعوة خاصة من الله لهدف محدد، ومش معنى كده أن فينا حد بيقول الرهبنة غلط أو التبتل حياة مش موجودة في الكتاب المقدس هذا يعتبر تطرف، لكن البتولية والزواج والوحدة والرهبنة كل دية مناهج لا نقدر أن نقننها لأحد أو نقول أن بدونها لا يمكن الإنسان يحيا مع الله، أو نقارن ونضع الأفضلية فيما بينهما، لأن دية مشكلة الناس وهو أنهم يأكدوا على مناهج معينة للسير فيها ويأكدوا على أنها هي الطريق الأمثل للقداسة، وهذا خطأ كبير جداً وعظيم، واحنا هنا لا نتكلم عن الفعل ولا الاسم ولا ايه الموجود وغير الموجود، مع أن الرهبنة برضو كنظام مش موجودة في الكتاب المقدس نهائياً لا بالاسم ولا بالفعل ولا حتى ضمناً، ولا تعتبر هذه الأسماء التي ذكرت رهباناً بالمعنى الخاص بالكلمة، ولا نقدر نأخذها قانون ونضعه منهج ونقول الكتاب المقدس ذكر هذا، لأن *الله لم يأمر أحد بالرهبنة* ولم يضعها قانون، لأنها لم تكن وصية ولا أمر إلهي، ولم يقل قط من يريد أن يحيا معي يترك العالم ويحيا في البرية أو يعيش متوحد، ولكن كان له دعوة لبعض الأفراد شخصية للغاية لا تُعمم قط... ده القصد من الكلام، وطبعاً لو كل واحد عرف سكته وطريقه وهدفه وسار وفق منهجه حسب ما يُريد منه الله، فأن الله يرتاح في إنائه الخاص ويشع فيه نوره ومجده ليكون شهادة لعمله فيه أمام العالم كله ليكون حقاً نور للعالم وملح الأرض... النعمة معك 
​


----------



## aymonded (22 يناير 2015)

kawasaki قال:


> *ربنا يباركك استاذنا و مرشدنا وخادم المسيح الامين
> ميرسي عمو ايمن *​



ويبارك حياتك أخي العزيز
ويشع فيك نوره الخاص كل حين آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (22 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *موضوع رااااااااائع
> 
> هو العيب يا أستاذنا فى الطرفين
> 
> ...




أكيد كلامك صح 100%
​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يناير 2015)

*موضوع رائع ومميز كالعاده
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## aymonded (22 يناير 2015)

ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> الرهبنة كنظام مش موجودة في الكتاب المقدس، ولم تتأسس إلا على يد الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير، لكنها مش موجودة بالمعنى ده في الكتاب المقدس، وكل ما ذكرتيه  أختي العزيزة مجرد أفراد قليلة ونادرة ولا تعتبر رهبنة إطلاقاً، لأن كل واحد من دول كان له دعوة خاصة من الله لهدف محدد،
> 
> ومش معنى كده أن فينا حد بيقول الرهبنة غلط أو التبتل حياة مش موجودة في الكتاب المقدس هذا يعتبر تطرف،
> 
> ...




فهمت من كلامك إن الرهبنة موجودة بالكتاب المقدس وإلا لو قولنا غير ذلك يُعتبر تطرف 

وطبعاً ربنا هو اللى بعت ملاك للقديس الأنبا انطونيوس علشان بعرفة زى الرهبنة ونظامها 



> فظهر له ملاك على شكل إنسان يلبس رداءً طويلًا متوشحًا بزنار صليب مثل الإسكيم وعلى رأسه قلنسوة، وكان يجلس يضفر الخوص. قام الملاك ليصلي ثم عاد للعمل وتكرر الأمر. وفي النهاية، قال الملاك له: "اعمل هذا وأنت تستريح. صار هذا الزي هو زي الرهبنة، وأصبح العمل اليدوي من أساسيات الحياة الرهبانية حتى لا يسقط الراهب في الملل.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2015)

موضوع مهم جدا و مفيد جدا 
أشكرك


----------



## aymonded (23 يناير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> فهمت من كلامك إن الرهبنة موجودة بالكتاب المقدس وإلا لو قولنا غير ذلك يُعتبر تطرف
> 
> وطبعاً ربنا هو اللى بعت ملاك للقديس الأنبا انطونيوس علشان بعرفة زى الرهبنة ونظامها



لأ طبعاً لا يعني أنها مش موجودة (من جهة المنهج) يبقى تطرف، لأن هناك ملامح في الكتاب المقدس أكيد منها؛ التطرف لما يبالغ الإنسان في شيء ويجعله هو الطريق للحياة الأبدية ويروج لأشياء شخصية ويجعلها فوق الوصية، أما موضوع الرهبنة شيء شخصي ودعوة خاصة يختلف منهجها من نظام لآخر، وطبعاً يوجد في حياة البعض تطرف فيها حينما بالغ البعض في موضوع النسك وجعلوه منهج حتى أن الكنيسة رفضت البعض منها لكي لا تكون محل عثرة لأحد، لكن عموماً التكريس بشكل عام لا نقدر أن نقول عليه تطرف قط، لأنه حركة قلب داخلية عميقة، قلب محباً لله، وطبعاً لا نقدر أن ننفي أن هناك دعوة خاصة وشخصية للبعض من الله لرسالة خاصة مثل صموئيل النبي، إيليا النبي، إليشع النبي، يوحنا المعمدان، (العذراء القديسة مريم - مع انها حالة فريدة جداً منفصلة بشكل خاص عن كل ما فات ذكرهم وكل من بعدهم) وكل الشخصيات التاريخية التي أتتهم دعوة من الله تخصهم لرسالة معينة، لذلك لا نقدر أن نقول أن التكريس بكل اشكاله تطرف إلا لو كان الإنسان باندفاع عاطفي سار فيه وقنن وصايا من عنده هو وجعلها طريق للحياة الأبدية وبدونها لا يوجد خلاص للنفس، هنا يصبح الموضوع تطرف... لكن الأنبا أنطونيوس وضع تاني خالص هو والقدس مقاريوس اللابس الروح، دول شخصيات بصراحة مخصصة ومكرسة لله الحي بصورة شخصية بدعوة خاصة أنارت العالم كله بالتعليم الإلهي الحي الظاهر فيه عمل الروح القدس... النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام بصلواتهم آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (23 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا و مفيد جدا
> أشكرك



لنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، النعمة معك
​


----------



## انت مهم (23 يناير 2015)

موضوع رائع  ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (23 يناير 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> موضوع رائع  ربنا يباركك



ويبارك حياتك والمنتدى منور بنورك الحلو فيه
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ كن معافي
​


----------



## christian 2014 (23 يناير 2015)

موضوع جميل جدا وشكرا علي مجهودك لتقديم تلك النصائخ الغاليه 
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (24 يناير 2015)

christian 2014 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا وشكرا علي مجهودك لتقديم تلك النصائخ الغاليه
> الرب يباركك



ويبارك حياتك يا رب ويفرح قلبك ويغمرك بوافر سلامه آمين
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2015)

*وكالعاده استاذي
حضرتك بتقدم لينا
كل ماهو مهم ومفيد ورائع
تسلم ايديك استاذنا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك .

*​


----------



## aymonded (24 يناير 2015)

ربنا يخليكي ويفرح قلبك ويغمرك بالسلام والنعمة آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 يناير 2015)

*فيه تطرف فكرى وتشدد كمان 
واللى زى كده  بيعثر ناس كتير 
ومرات صدقنى بسمع افكار متخلفه جدا 
بس مش بحب ادخل فى مجادلات مالهاش اى لازمه 
لانه بيكون مقتنع جدا وبيدافع عن ارائه كأنها تسليم اباء
ربنا يباركك استاذى وتسلم ايديك موضوع فى الصميم *


----------



## aymonded (25 يناير 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *فيه تطرف فكرى وتشدد كمان
> واللى زى كده  بيعثر ناس كتير
> ومرات صدقنى بسمع افكار متخلفه جدا
> بس مش بحب ادخل فى مجادلات مالهاش اى لازمه
> ...



مهي دية المشكلة، ساعات ترسيخ الفكر منذ الطفولة بتعليم خاطئ بيعمل مشكلة نفسية ويظن الشخص المتشدد أنه بيدافع عن الحق والتعليم الإلهي وتسليم الآباء، مع أنه إنسان مندفع ولا يميز بين الأمور، لأن مشكلة الكنيسة منذ مطلع 1980 بدأ فكر بنتشر وهو أن الإنسان البعيد عن الكنيسة نجذبه بالخدمة فيها، وطبعاً بيظن الكثيرين أن الخدمة بتصلح الإنسان وتخليه يقرب من الله، مع أنها بتبقى سبب في انحرافاته وبعده الأكيد عن الله، لأنه لم يتوب بعد ولم يدخل في الخبرة الروحية مع الله ولم يتعلم ويستلم الإيمان من أب روحي محنك ذو خبرة روحية في الحق والتقوى، وبالتالي بيخدم بإنسانه العتيق وهو عايش في الظلمة، وبالتالي لم يستنير فكره بعد ولم يتغير ويحيا لله عارفاً كلمة الحق، بل بكل ما في فكره من تشتيت يعيش في الخدمة وبعد فترة يظن نفسه شيء عظيم أو خادم كبير، ويقبل ويرفض التعليم على حسب ما وصل له من فكر بدون برهان الروح والقوة، وبالتالي يتعدى على الحق دون أن يدري، ويُعلِّم بالباطل دون أن يعلم، وبذلك يخرج من تحت يده جيل أشد ظلام وفكر مشتت ومتشدد، وهكذا صارت الأجيال تحمل تراث فكري مدمر للتقوى دون أن يدروا أو يدركوا أو يميزوا هذا، ولذلك نشأ هذا الصراع في الكنيسة بين الناس في أن كل واحد يدين الآخر ويقف بالمرصاد لكل واحد ويحكم عليه والكل بيحرم بعضه البعض، وبذلك دخلنا في مرحلة مظلمة نصلي أن الله يجعلنا نعبرها بسلام ويعيد المجد الأول الذي كان في التقوى... وربنا يهدي الكل ويعين الكنيسة كلها يا رب آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 يناير 2015)

*الانسان اللى زى كده مشكله
 ومرض خطير كمان فى جسد الكنيسه
 لانه عضو فى الكنيسه 
واوقات بيحكى قصص معاصره يؤكد كلامه والناس البسيطه تصدقه 
فى خادم قال قصه غريبه شويه قال اب كاهن فى القداس شاف انسان مش واخد شاور 
وحاضر فى القداس فأبونا قاله انت عملت ايه امبارح فقاله انا مستعدتش للقداس ولم اخد شاور 
فقاله علشان كده انا شوفتك ابرص فى الصلاه متعملش كده تانى 
فأنا بصراحه قولت له طيب ابونا ده مين او الشخص التانى ده مين علشان 
اتأكد من قصته او بصراحه علشان اشكك فى قصته فقالى مش عارف بصراحه فسكت 
طيب نتعامل معاه ازاى الشخص اللى كده 

*


----------



## aymonded (25 يناير 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *الانسان اللى زى كده مشكله
> ومرض خطير كمان فى جسد الكنيسه
> لانه عضو فى الكنيسه
> واوقات بيحكى قصص معاصره يؤكد كلامه والناس البسيطه تصدقه
> ...



ده مرض خطير أصاب الشباب في الخدمة وعلى صفحات المنتديات والفيسبوك وهو تأليف القصص لتأكيد أفكار مندسة لا علاقة لها بالكتاب المقدس ولا الإيمان من الأساس، زي ما سمعت من واحد قبل كده قال قصة، أن واحد لم يحترس بعد القداس ومشي حافي القدمين فتعور وبعديها بكام يوم راح يخدم شافه كاهن وقال له انا شوفت وجهك مظلم، شكلك لم تحترس بعد القداس، وقصة تانية قالوا لقوا واحد صدره محروق ميت في وسط خرابه، وعرف ابونا أنه تناول من غير استحقتق والتناول نور ونار فحرق صدرة ومات فجأة.... 
طبعاً انا مش سكت على القصتين وسألت عن الأسماء، فقالوا مش نعرف سمعناها كده، فقلت أن لم توثق القصص باسماء فهي كذب، مع أنها في كل الأحوال كذب في كذب بل وافتراء كمان، لأن لو فيه اسماء كانت الناس هاتتحاسب كنسياً على الكلام ده، لأن مش المفروض يتسكت على هذا الكلام قط، لأنه كلام مشوه للإيمان كله...

وطبعاً كلها قصص مريضة مشوهة عن الله الحي انتشرت بين الناس مُحبي الغيبيات والمتعلقين بيها، والمفروض الكهنة والأساقفة ينبهوا على هذا الكلام ويعلنوا للناس الحق في تعليم صحيح (مع ان كثير منهم بيفعل هذا لكن الناس لا تسمع ولا تنتبه)، لأن الله ليس بإرهابي لكي يفعل هذه الأفعال السخيفة التي شوهت الإيمان وتعليم الإنجيل، زي ما كل واحد بدأ يكتب القديس فلان بيقولك والقديس فلان بيعيدلك ولو عملت لايك تحصل على بركة.. الخ، وكل ده كلام فيه تحوير وتأليف لأن هو اللي بيقول مش القديس، ومش يصح يتكتب بالطريقة دية خالص، لأن ساعات بيكتب تعليم خاطئ والقديس اللي بيتقال على فمه الكلام هو بريء منه تماماً، وللأسف الناس بتحب القصص دية والأقوال بدون تمييز، وللأسف الخُدام المعلمين في الكنيسة مش حد فيهم لا بيصح ولا بيعلق وده خطير لأن الله سيطالبهم بما عندهم لأنهم صمتوا أمام هذا الكلام المُشين الذي أفسد أذهان الناس وشوهها وطمس التعليم الصحيح ليخرج لنا تعليم مشوش قاتل للنفوس وليس مُحيي لها قط... وربنا يهدي يا رب آمين
​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (25 يناير 2015)

حقيقة موضوع روحي رائع
اخي الغالي 
aymonded 

فأغلبنا، أخذنا نتبع تعاليم الناس وتقاليد تناقلتها الاجيال(منها خاطئة)
اكثر من وصايا الله وتعاليمه المقدسة،
واخذنا نتطرف ونغالي بامور تبعدنا
عن الطريق الحقيقي الذي
علمتنا اياه كلمة الله المقدسة
والتقليد الرسولي.
فكما يقول عندنا المثل: خير الامور اوسطها.
وعندما حدث الاصلاح بسبب اخطاء حدثت في الكنيسة،
فتطرف أيضا المصلحون، او لنقل، الذين ساروا على خطى المصلحين.

لكن علينا ان نتذكر دائماً
ونضع هذا الشاهد الكتابي جلياً أمام أعيننا
(فَإِذَا كُنْتُمْ تَأْكُلُونَ أَوْ تَشْرَبُونَ أَوْ تَفْعَلُونَ شَيْئًا، فَافْعَلُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ.1 كو 10 : 31)
فالرغبة الحقيقية والصادقة النابعة من قلب مؤمن
هو في تحقيق وفعل كل شيء لمجد الله.​


----------



## aymonded (26 يناير 2015)

الفصول الاربعة قال:


> حقيقة موضوع روحي رائع
> اخي الغالي
> aymonded
> 
> ...



صدقت أخي الحبيب بمشاركتك العملية فعلاً
وليتنا نفعل كل شيء لمجد الله الحي 
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (30 ديسمبر 2016)

*للرفع لعدم تكرار السؤال والإجابة مرة أخرى
*​*
*


----------

